# "Paid Spam" 2012 Defy SL 0 $3500



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

*"Paid Spam" 2012 Defy SL 0 make an offer*

I just posted my 2012 (purchased late 2012) Defy SL 0 in the classifieds.
Bike has less than 30 hours on it, plus this is well under dealer costs. It's M/L. I'm six foot and it fits me well. 

MAKE OFFER!!!!

View attachment 280033


----------



## oisiaa (Apr 10, 2012)

Sweet find! Is that a Dura-Ace build? What is the MSRP?


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

Yes it is a Dura-Ace build. MSRP is $6900. thanks, will


----------



## MyaLover (Aug 8, 2011)

That would be a steal for anyone! Someone scoop this up!


----------



## Comer (Jan 13, 2009)

It's a great bike, I don't understand why someone hasn't scooped it up. I will include a brand new Antares VS saddle as well. 

thanks for the compliment. will


----------

